# My system- SF Bay Area



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Right now I have 2 different setups. One is for HT and the other stereo. 

Right now HT is

*Processor*
Emotiva UMC-1
Lumagen HDP Pro


*Audio*
Behringer Feedback destroyer
Adcom 7400 for mains, center and surrounds
Adcom 535 for rears
Carvin amp for buttkickers
2 buttkickers + 1 clark sysnthesis transducer

*Speakers*
Vandersteen 2Ce Sig for mains
VSM-1 for sides
VCC-1 for center
Polk f/x500i for rears till I find vandersteens VSMs
2 eD a5-350 subs

*Video*
JVC projector RS-15
DIY Wilsonart screen with manual masks

Stereo gear is

Jolida 801b
Klipsch Forte II

Enjoy!


----------

